# Tesla the Beauceron's photoshoot!



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello guys! I haven't posted in a while but I wanted to share these photos of Tesla from last fall  
There's a pet photographer in my area that does park photoshoots so we had one done. The pics turned out great! I think it was done in Oct which means he's about 16-17 months old here. He turned 2 in March. I'll a few more recent pics of him in a reply too since these are a bit old.
You can also see more on his FB page if you're interested!
https://www.facebook.com/TeslaK9/


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are a few newer pics from this spring/summer


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice photos! Tesla looks like he enjoyed the photo shoot. Thanks for sharing, I don't get to see many Beaucerons.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Very nice!Thanks for posting


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Tesla is such a handsome Beauceron. I have often wondered how he was doing. Photos are lovely especially the one of the 2 of you together - he looks so proud!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful! I didn't know they came in that color. How does the temperament compare to a GSD?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Mary Beth said:


> :wub: Tesla is such a handsome Beauceron. I have often wondered how he was doing. Photos are lovely especially the one of the 2 of you together - he looks so proud!


Yep Tesla is doing great! As you can kinda see in the side photo he still has some filling out to do. He's so happy all the time it's nearly impossible to get a pic of him where he's not grinning with his mouth open. 
We just finished some obedience classes and I'm thinking we might start agility pretty soon.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Is that what they call a harlequin? I met one once, coolest dog ever. On my dog bucket list.

Does he have a double dew claw!?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep, Tesla is a harlequin. He has double dews in the back as is required in the breed.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

oh cool, I did not know double dew claws was a thing. Would like to know your experience with the Beauceron vs GSD


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

So far I've found the two breeds somewhat similar. My last GSD was a 'velcro dog' and my Beauceron is as well. Both are very smart although I've found Tesla to be more impatient with repetition, if we practice the same commands over and over he will start to get bored with it. I think he's less serious-minded than my GSD was but that could be partly due to his young age (he's a big goofball!) He's also very friendly with strange people and other dogs, again this could be partly because he's young still. My GSD was also very friendly although I know both breeds are known for being aloof with strangers.\
I'd say a Beauceron may be more active than a GSD and they are a breed in need of a job "or else" (which I guess is true of working line GSDs as well). I'd say they are somewhere in between a GSD and a Malinois or Border Collie in terms of their needs for exercise and mental stimulation.


----------



## BasRouge (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi!

I didn't come back here for a long time and I don't know if you remember me, I wrote some stuff about beaucerons in a thread somewhere and I remember you and how interested you were about this breed. I'm so happy that you did get a beauceron (not so happy about your GSD passing away though, so sorry for you...). I can see you fell in love with this handsome guy of yours (and how not to!) and maybe with the breed in general?

As I know you looked up for this breed a long time before getting one, I wonder if you could give me some feedbacks, like: did you kept reading things about the breed that you don't find to be true now that you have one, are you finding in Tesla everything you've been expecting so far... stuff like that.

I'm asking because when I'm asked about the breed I want to give people an objective insight, but I'm so into this breed that I need to know if I'm there and not beeing blinded by my love.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Wonderful photos of your stunning boy!! :wub: Thanks for sharing !!


----------

